# Sims Clinic Dublin



## Shininglight. (Aug 3, 2008)

HI ,  Wondering if anyone has had experience of the Sims Clinic in Dublin for DIUI. Any information on treatment experience, drug regime etc,BFP would be GREATLY appeciated.

Allison74.


----------



## Jecca (Oct 29, 2008)

I am having IVF at SIMS and would really recommend them. They seem very organised and the nurses and doctors are excellent. I feel very comfortable visiting the clinic, and completely relaxed.


----------



## rosiepoe (Nov 28, 2008)

hi we are going to attend SIMS for DIUI.  I would love to hear anyone's experiences .  From what I can se on here it gets good reviews.

Alison when do you start.  I am hoping to hear word of our first appt soon.  I spoke to a receptionist today and they are just waiting for january's schedule before they confirm appointments.

I am excited and scared at the same time.  I really don't know what to expect


----------



## Jecca (Oct 29, 2008)

Wishing you luck at SIMS. I am scheduled for my next IVF cycle mid March, so best of luck with your cycle in January. Very exciting times.


----------

